# I need some good pointers



## BrewerE (Dec 9, 2007)

I can hardly ever find a deer around here.. Can someone give me some pointers


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Humm....... Well maybe you need to leave your computer? IDK I guess we need some more info. Like where you are hunting?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I can hardly ever find a deer around here.. Can someone give me some pointers


Learn as much about deer as possible. Spend lots of time in the field and expect to get out smarted by the big ones.


----------

